
Optimism: A Manifesto - trevmckendrick
https://www.howitactuallyworks.com/archives/optimism_2020.html
======
jkhowland
Love the manifesto. Great list of things. I particularly like #1. It’s been a
major focus of mine to focus my attention on things within my control. And in
the current environment that’s definitely not easy.

------
rustin
Love it. Have been thinking about it constantly since it hit my inbox this
morning. It’s a forward-looking nudge that makes me excited.

